# POWERTHRIST



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs
SO ENERGETIC
UNCOMFORTLY ENERGENTIC
ARGHHHHHH

THE NEW RED BULL


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 5, 2010)

*500 Internal Server Error*

 Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys  has been dispatched to deal with this situation.


-.-


----------



## Lobar (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, youtube died. o_o

Old video is old anyways.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 5, 2010)

wtf

youtube is down where i am -.-


----------



## Lobar (Apr 5, 2010)

It's working again.

also this one is better


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It's working again.
> 
> also this one is better



It's because it fits many forum members.

BUT I TAKE POWERTHIRST

I NOW HAVE GRATEUS AMOUNT OF ENERGY


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 5, 2010)

slowville USA
population: cynical


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow

Welcome to 2007 bro


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 5, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> slowville USA
> population: cynical



Population can't be an adjective unless you use an adjective on it.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs
> SO ENERGETIC
> UNCOMFORTLY ENERGENTIC
> ARGHHHHHH
> ...



This is pretty old

But still full of winsauce.

I want my babies to be deported back to KENYA!


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 8, 2010)

Old... But

KENYANS!


----------

